# OXANDROLONE should be used at first 6 weeks or at last 6 weeks ?



## agfitness (Sep 30, 2017)

Hi friends. In a cycle that involves (Testosteron Enanthate + Primobolan + Oxandrolone), Oxandrolone should be used at first 6 weeks or last 6 weeks?
Which one will be better. I think i'll use at first 6 weeks to prepare muscles more durable and clean but i also think that i'll be more defination.
I wanna create a nice&clean bulking in my first Cycle.
Can you share your opinions with me please. Thanks dudes :32 (17):


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 30, 2017)

Welcome to UGB.

Most here I suspect will tell ye that 'var isn't optimal for bulking & is more commonly used during a cutter or a 'recomp'.


----------



## stonetag (Sep 30, 2017)

Not sure what your goal here is? If bulking, both var and primo are pretty weak in that department.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Sep 30, 2017)

Throw the anavar in the trash and use something else for bulking....dude.


----------



## Seeker (Sep 30, 2017)

It's his 1st cycle. Wants to make sure his muscle will be more durable and clean. Geeze guys.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 30, 2017)

I wouldn't be using primo and Anavar for a bulk. Very expensive drugs and that's a waste of a use of them. 

Just your your testosterone at 500 or 600 per week and eat lots of good food.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 30, 2017)

U can cut or bulk on any drug .. just lift heavy and eat everything


----------



## JuiceTrain (Sep 30, 2017)

Shxt i used to run var throughout my cycle....thats some.good shxt.....until the pumps and cramps start affecting me on the job haha

Try carrying cylinder tanks used for welding up and down 6 flights of stairs randomly throughout the day, when those pumps kick in and you start crab walking up the stairs lolol


----------



## BigSwolePump (Sep 30, 2017)

JuiceTrain said:


> Shxt i used to run var throughout my cycle....thats some.good shxt.....until the pumps and cramps start affecting me on the job haha
> 
> Try carrying cylinder tanks used for welding up and down 6 flights of stairs randomly throughout the day, when those pumps kick in and you start crab walking up the stairs lolol


I couldn't even imagine doing that on something like anavar or dbol lmao.


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 30, 2017)

Learn how to use the testosterone completely on its own start to finish 

It is good for cutting bulking and recomping if you know what you're doing 

Which you can't possibly know without doing a cycle or two of testosterone only 

Don't confuse what might come up as side effects by having more than just testosterone in the mix 

Master the basics so you won't get ahead of yourself


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 30, 2017)

Anavar is often under rated as far as being a weak steroid IMO

especially when used while the body is completely saturated in testosterone 

Ive gotten incredible results size strength and hardness wise within a week of using 40mg a day 

While already totally saturated in testosterone 

Its one of those holy shit this is exactly what I needed type of deals


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 30, 2017)

Durable and clean. That's a first.


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 30, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Durable and clean. That's a first.



Thats what she said


----------



## Redrum1327 (Sep 30, 2017)

test alone or test and dbol


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 1, 2017)

Redrum1327 said:


> test alone or test and dbol



Only reason I disagree about that on a first cycle is the e2 situation


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 1, 2017)

Right now I know that anything over 160mgs a week and I'm going to need 1/2 mg of Anastrozole 

Even at 200mgs I got crazy bacne and boobage 

Then as I continued to test the waters of a higher range figured that half will cover me up to 300 

Have narrowed it down to 1/2 mg every around 200mgs is good to go 

Now if I was running another compound like dbol I would still be fishing around trying to figure out what is what 

Because I didn't figure out the basics first


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 1, 2017)

Test is best


----------



## Redrum1327 (Oct 1, 2017)

on 750mgs a week all I have to take is .5 adex twice a week


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 1, 2017)

ToolSteel said:


> Test is best



Speak it brother!!!!


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 2, 2017)

Redrum1327 said:


> on 750mgs a week all I have to take is .5 adex twice a week



And the gingermire can slam a grand without spill over 

Good for you guys my boobs start to itch just thinking about test


----------



## Redrum1327 (Oct 2, 2017)

if it makes you feel better, if I run 500 mast with it I don't need an AI lol


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 2, 2017)

Redrum1327 said:


> if it makes you feel better, if I run 500 mast with it I don't need an AI lol



Whats the ratio on that btw 50/50 ? 

As in 500 each or ......


----------



## Redrum1327 (Oct 2, 2017)

750/500 mast


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 3, 2017)

Redrum1327 said:


> 750/500 mast



Damn ! 

I better get some more gfs going before trying that out 

On 400 mg test I am already wrecking this gals pussy


----------



## Redrum1327 (Oct 3, 2017)

Again , I haven't done that in a while. it's been over a yr since I've gone higher than my trt.


----------



## motown1002 (Oct 4, 2017)

Seeker said:


> It's his 1st cycle. Wants to make sure his muscle will be more durable and clean. Geeze guys.



I like durable muscles!


----------

